# did casio surprise us and announcing WSD-F30 ?



## sky_sun

as it's known CASIO do not say anything about new products Until you find them show new things
like what happen oin 2015 WHEN SHOW the smart watch WSD-F10
then in 2016 SHOW WSD-F20 
did they show WSD-F30 at IFA 2017 BERLIN


----------



## BarracksSi

Got a link to info?


----------



## Prdrers

BarracksSi said:


> Got a link to info?


I couldn't find anything about it. Not even a link on the "what to expect" websites... The show is Sept 1-6 I believe.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Prdrers said:


> I couldn't find anything about it. Not even a link on the "what to expect" websites... The show is Sept 1-6 I believe.


I suppose the OP is posting from the future...


----------



## sky_sun

BarracksSi said:


> Got a link to info?


hhh bro It's belief and guessIt is not news from some websites


----------



## Prdrers

Only time will tell. They may be keeping it under wraps. Guess it depends on how well the F20 has been selling...

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

sky_sun said:


> hhh bro It's belief and guessIt is not news from some websites


Your use of the word "did" implies that it already happened.


----------



## Snape315

If Casio does announce a WSD-F30 Protrek Smartwatch, I HOPE they add their excellent Tough Solar system to the Low Power mode. So that even without recharging, the watch will continue to work (as primarily a standard digital watch) not just for several hours, but for Weeks or Months!

Now THAT would be an Awesome improvement IMHO!


----------

